# Kubota Bx and B Series machines.



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Looking for a lil info on the two.

BX2350 and B2620
They don't look much bigger. Other then ground clearance and wheel base. 

Anyone use them for winter use on sidewalks? The B's look to have better road speed but look like they might be too big for summer use maneuvering in backyards? 

How well do Turfs hold up in the snow? 

Thx,
Dave.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

anything under 35 hp is considered a lawnmower IMO, LOL...

You wount have enough HP to run a blower with those little guys


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Chad I saw a u tube vid of one blowing what they said was wet snow. I was impressed. I used to use a deere front mount 25 or 30hp with a blower it had no issues. 

Blade by far is faster then blower. I'm doing building walkways not city sidewalks or 8 acre lots. 

If I want to blow snow I'll use the 85 hp Cat. or the Kubota M125X.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Grassman09;1088599 said:


> Chad I saw a u tube vid of one blowing what they said was wet snow. I was impressed. I used to use a deere front mount 25 or 30hp with a blower it had no issues.
> 
> Blade by far is faster then blower. I'm doing building walkways not city sidewalks or 8 acre lots.
> 
> If I want to blow snow I'll use the 85 hp Cat. or the Kubota M125X.


When'd you buy a kubota 125X?

Good luck with your choice


----------

